# Broadband in Rathangan / Derrinturn / Allenwood



## kildarebuild (23 Mar 2013)

Hi, 

Have not been here for a while now and I am desperate. I need fast and consistent broadband - is there such a thing possible? Or is this country doomed with poor broadband services? 

I used a local internet provider which I will not name! Needless to say they were not consistent and are gone, so I reverted over to 3. (The 34.99 package - the maximum one they have) I was a bit concerned about it but it did the job despite that it does cut out several times a day. Now the nearest mast which happens to be in the direction of Derrinturn is broken or whatever. (I live between Rathangan & Derrinturn). 

So short of building my own mast, creating my own satellite dish together with a rocket to launch into the atmosphere, no phone line, not willing to pay ridiculous amounts of money and end up being caught in a contract when it all starts to go downhill. And emigrating is out of the picture! I should mention that I live in an area which is actually about 10 metres below sea level so it kind of rules out line of sight to suitable internet providers in the area. (In short I live in a boghole.) Probably from all the years of bog cutting... 

I need a minimum 25GB a month (I am a web designer) - Download speeds of at least 8MB, upload speeds of 4MB. Does anyone in the area where I live have such an internet provider that has provided consistent service for at least a year? 

Thanks
KildareBuild


----------

